# 2018 Suzuki DF 60 cut off today



## Guest (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello, you say the ball stayed collapsed. The way you described it, it sounds like a restriction in the fuel system. Things to check are...
Kinked hose
Anti siphon valve on tank
Restriction at/in fuel/water separator
Primer ball itself

After priming the system there was most likely enough fuel in the vst to run 10 minutes.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

My suzuki 70 coughed and died 2 days ago...luckily I was a block from home and the towboat US was sitting right there. I had replaced the water separator the previous day and did not completely purge air out. Good luck probably just air in the line.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2018)

camp said:


> My suzuki 70 coughed and died 2 days ago...luckily I was a block from home and the towboat US was sitting right there. I had replaced the water separator the previous day and did not completely purge air out. Good luck probably just air in the line.


My concern is he described the primer as being sucked flat. Air will not cause that, only a retriction.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Ran my f70la out of gas, topped off gas n pumping bulb it wouldn't start. Bulb was not hard, disconnected gas line from engine n continued pumping bulb with depressing check valve on hose. Air bled out n gas squirts out. Reconnect n it started.....


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Hello, you say the ball stayed collapsed. The way you described it, it sounds like a restriction in the fuel system. Things to check are...
> Kinked hose
> Anti siphon valve on tank
> Restriction at/in fuel/water separator
> ...


Thanks to everyone for the input. OK, just checked the ball this morning. After 4-5 squeezes, its hard as a rock. Gets soft after a few minutes and pumps hard after 4-5 squeezes again. No kinks I can see anywhere, no fuel smell at all in the garage. Since Ive owned the boat, Ive never had to squeeze the ball before starting, I just turn the key and it starts right up. The Suzuki dealer did mention the anti siphon valve to me yesterday. Said they cause more problems than they solve.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Was able to talk to another Suzuki dealer/mechanic yesterday. He said if my ball was collapsed, I definitely have a blockage before the ball. And being that the boat is brand new, its most likely small debris in the tank from the construction process. He gave me the same starting points as BoatBrains, saying most likely the anti siphon valve. Weather was crap yesterday, so I'll run it tomorrow and see how it does.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If your primer bulb won’t stay hard after you pump it and the motor is not running you probably have a leak at one of the fittings at the tank or fuel filter/ water separator housing that’s sucking air. If the bulb goes flat while the motor is running you probably have a tank vent restriction. Sounds like you have both. Don’t fool around and nickel and dime this or it will continue to cause grief. Have the shop go through it from the tank to the motor, this is their issue, not yours. Just my suggestion.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Check the water fuel separator I had a small rust hole at the top that was letting air into the system which caused it to run roughly on and off. Once I replaced it I never had another issue.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks guys. Suzuki dealer had it today and checked out everything from the tank to the motor and found no issues, kinks or leaks. They did replace the ball with a heavier duty Attwood. The OEM Suzuki ball did feel weak and soft compared to the new one. The Attwood primed up with just two pumps, and stayed rock hard even up until now. Im going to run it tomorrow and see how it does. If it happens again, they said I definitely have an issue inside the tank.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Quick update. In the last two days of having the boat in the water, I have run 1/2 tank fuel through it, running wide open as much as I could. Engine ran flawlessly both days. Was out today from sun up to sun down, and motor never sputtered or hesitated once. No fuel smell either. I figured if the ball was going to collapse again, it would be under heavy load like the last times. Not one single issue today or yesterday. As of now, replacing the ball has worked.

Thanks again for all the help and advice.


----------

